# Ice On Piedmont/Salt Fork?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Would like to hit the lake AGAIN in shi#y weather... Any eye reports? If there is only skim ice on salt fork or piedmont, I can get my boat in..... Any ice reports, or anybody caught some 09' eye? HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

From what I saw yesterday........only skim ice......dam areas are open....


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

From all the rain we have got over the past 3 weeks the water level at Salt Fork is now back up 2' to 3' feet. There's no problem getting a boat in now if you were wanting to try it. They may start letting water out again if they want to keep the lake low for spring rains ?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Please advise of current lake conditions if anyone has been there. Assume frozen but not fishable, would like to know!!Thanks


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was out today at dillon spillway caught two 15 inchers that's it, one on a jig one on a purple ripstick


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

As of yesterday rest area bay had a skim the rest of the roadbed area was wide open.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Tim appreciate the info!

DMgonfishin55 Welcome to the site and thanks for the Dillon report, don't get many from there at all!! I'm sure I'll run into you over there sometime.


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Hey Tim, 
Sure hope you guys see some ice real soon on your pond. I know you, Frank and Jim can't wait to get out on the hardwater again. Since retiring and moving out west along the Mississippi River, we have been drilling thru 12"-14"of ice as of lately. It should be another 6"-8" by the end of the month. I might have to break out the gas auger. Out this way we have been on the ice since the 
1st. of Dec. I've gotten a few eyes on the river backwater bays at 1st. ice. 
I plan to try a small lake approx. 20 miles from me that the DNR has stocked walleyes and saugeyes in since 92. I sure miss hardwater fishing on Piedmont and Buckeye, but don't miss the extremely short season or the 100+ mile drive each way. It sure is nice to look out my front window and see ice and icefishermen fishing! Living out of state can I still get a hall pass to fish your pond? Wishing all you guys a great hardwater season.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Came by Saltfork today, It's mostly iced over. I was looking at the dam area. It ain't icefishing ready but your not going to put in a boat and go any where.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got back from Peidmont, All cover but with some wet spots showing through. Tonight should lock it in since the wind chills are suppose to be below 0 with the standard temp at 7 to 12 for a high the next 3 days the crazies might be out there this week-end. 
Terry, Good to hear from you. I am going to miss icefishing with you when and if it comes. Frank and I are thinking of hitting some ponds in the next couple days while waiting on the pond to tighten enough for 2 fat guys. Tell Dink I said hello and I'm going to miss seeing her TOO,
Tim


----------

